# Where do I get this toolbox



## smoothmove (Feb 23, 2008)

Toolbox Suitcase.....Anyone know where to buy this toolbox online?


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Google "briefcase tool bag" and you should find a bunch of leads. We use to use similar cases for telecom tools...


----------



## smoothmove (Feb 23, 2008)

No Dice...tried that first thing but can't seem to find that particular one.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Ah, does it have to be that exact case? If I remember correctly, the telecom cases were made by Jenson. Here's one I found quickly...

http://www.stanleysupplyservices.com/product-detail.aspx?pn=356-999

Where did you get the photo? Could you ask the owner to provide the manufacturer name (that red badge on the front)?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

marpilli said:


> Ah, does it have to be that exact case? If I remember correctly, the telecom cases were made by Jenson. Here's one I found quickly...
> 
> http://www.stanleysupplyservices.com/product-detail.aspx?pn=356-999
> 
> Where did you get the photo? Could you ask the owner to provide the manufacturer name (that red badge on the front)?


L0L...

That red badge in the front says S R A M ...

Never heard of them. Will try to do a search. oh wait. aren't they making computer memory ?


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

David C said:


> That red badge in the front says S R A M ...


That's what I get for not looking at the photo close enough. 

I'm guessing SRAM didn't manufacture the case. Probably bought a bulk and put their logo on the front.

Another avenue would be to search Grainger (or other industrial supply websites) for "tool case". That is if you don't require that *exact* case...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

But this thing should weight about a ton... like even more then a suntour fork


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

For something that comes with bike tools already with it, but is not quite like the pro case you show (though the pedro's is close,
http://www.amazon.com/Park-Tool-BX-...sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1311185992&sr=1-15
http://www.pedros.com/mtk.htm

Most do custom pelican cases or something similar. This is what I've always wanted to get, but I haven't been able to justify the price just yet, maybe Christmas. I've seen pro-tour mechanic cases that are basically these cases.
http://www.lanshack.com/Hardside-Tool-Cases-C106.aspx?UserID=33040378&SessionID=JrcHr93J9P9aoHK1rEQ6


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

nepbug said:


> For something that comes with bike tools already with it, but is not quite like the pro case you show (though the pedro's is close,
> http://www.amazon.com/Park-Tool-BX-...sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1311185992&sr=1-15
> http://www.pedros.com/mtk.htm
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, and if you go with a different case manufacturer, these guys still have sweet tool pallettes, I especially like the winged pallets
http://www.lanshack.com/pallet.htm


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

One more, great options here:
http://www.alltimetools.com/c-19-tool-cases.aspx


----------



## eric1115 (Jul 8, 2008)

Not a cheap option, but Park does the BX-2


----------



## sammer (Jun 10, 2006)

This is probably the best tool pack on the market
http://www.amazon.com/VETO-PRO-Model-XL-Tool/dp/B00009K77K
I've been beating the hell out of mine for a couple years now, in one of the worst environments in the world, and it's still holding together.
I pack around 50# worth of gear in it.
Solid!

sam


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey, OP! I was looking through the posts from *nepbug* and I think I found the tool pallet you are looking for.

Compare this one to the one in your photo:








It's the "CH Ellis High Capacity Wing Pallet Set". Google price search (here) shows it runs around $90.

Just find an inexpensive hard sided case and a SRAM sticker and you're in business. :thumbsup:


----------



## smoothmove (Feb 23, 2008)

Got it! CH Ellis #9201 case(115.99) and #3710 pallet (89.99) Both at amazon.com.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Cool. That was kind of fun. Like a scavenger hunt. 

But, where are you going to get the SRAM badge from?


----------



## axarob44 (Mar 30, 2009)

Heres one

http://http://www.lashen.com/vendors/CooperTools/xcelite_attache_cases.asp

Does this link work? Seems I'm having trouble posting links


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll be darned! He has a Harbor Freight swivel head ratchet in there next to his cable cutters. Someone should tell him that using it will cause the whole bike to fall apart!


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

trboxman said:


> I'll be darned! He has a Harbor Freight swivel head ratchet in there next to his cable cutters. Someone should tell him that using it will cause the whole bike to fall apart!


Sorry to burst your bubble, but I think it's a Snap-On


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh, darn, Snap-On was ripped off again by a Chinese mfg...at least we know that the bike won't explode now...


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

snap on ripped off sk. sk designed the roto/swivel ratchet. the snapon 3/8 drive in 1/4 body/form factor is awesome. stick a 5mm hex bit in it


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

The Wera Zyklops is a pretty cool swivrotchet too...

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=wera+zyklops


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

reptilezs said:


> http://bostonbicyclemechanic.blogspot.com/


Going through your blog... it rocks.


----------



## Re21Agent (Nov 8, 2008)

Great blog!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BillMc77 (Mar 19, 2011)

When I worked as a field service engineer we got these cases from Techni-Too.Type tool case in the search bar under the catalog section and have a look. Techni-Tool caries all sorts of sizes and types of tool boxes w & w/o tools, empty cases or w/pallets.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

trboxman said:


> Oh, darn, Snap-On was ripped off again by a Chinese mfg...at least we know that the bike won't explode now...


Have you had success with the HF versions? I went and picked up a 3/8" and 1/4" drive versions of the Pittsburgh Pro swivel heads and the 3/8" seems to be holding up ok, but I'm about to go in and exchange for my third one in the 1/4" drive side, it keeps skipping teeth in the ratchet or randomly reversing direction.

I'm not terribly impressed with them, but for $18 for both of them they were worth a shot. With them being "Pittsburgh Pro" they have a lifetime warranty so I'll probably just keep exchanging them until I get one that works.


----------



## RSWMTB (Jun 7, 2011)

CH Ellis | Cases and More


----------



## ubermach429 (Oct 9, 2008)

When I was looking for a tough tool case, I stumbled apon this company from Italy, GT Line.
Ended up getting this one from their distributor here in Australia
Gtline - Technical, industrial and professional tool Cases

Put it through a fair bit of hell doing neutral race tech at the local MTB races here and I'm really happy with it.


----------



## hikerguy98 (Sep 19, 2008)

jenson tools and a few others. check out graingers. i use a box like this for work. they come in different sizes, pallet layouts and with wheels for when you stuff 75 pounds in it.


----------

